# Ohio Crane season



## garhtr

What's the chance of Ohio having A Sandhill crane season in the near future? Kentucky hunters enjoyed season number two,harvesting 92 cranes, compared to only 50 in 2011. Think it will happen in Ohio soon ?


----------



## Mushijobah

Not sure...but I have a great spot to hunt them if they do


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS

I doubt it. I'd like to see a swan season. I'd buy a swan stamp for sure!


----------



## KWaller

Notrm is right! Those swans are everywhere around here! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OrangeMilk

I don't see the point in shooting either one of those birds. I'm sure the cranes don't taste good because they eat fish, and the swans are too nice, like peacock hunting, or Kangaroo. Not that you can hunt peacock or kangaroo in ohio.


----------



## deercreekman

Im with OrangeMilk....WHY?


----------



## slab nabbit

OrangeMilk said:


> I don't see the point in shooting either one of those birds. I'm sure the cranes don't taste good because they eat fish, and the swans are too nice, like peacock hunting, or Kangaroo. Not that you can hunt peacock or kangaroo in ohio.


The comment about Sandhills not being good to eat is 100% incorrect. Their *preferred forage is grain*.That is why you see them foraging in harvested grain fields. Here is a paragraph from a Texas hunting site that I think sums up how they are thought of as table fare. Now, maybe you are confusing a Blue Heron with a Crane.

_No other bird captures the imagination of a wing shooter like the Sandhill Crane. Sandhill Cranes are intelligent, temperamental, and vocal. However, perhaps the best way to describe this bird is "Ribeye In The Sky". Sandhill Crane is excellent table fare and perhaps the best eating bird in the world.

_Having hunted in North Dakota and had the pleasure to eat sandhills. I can attest that they are indeed excellent and if we ever were given the opportunity to hunt them,I say sign me up.


----------



## Mushijobah

OrangeMilk said:


> I don't see the point in shooting either one of those birds. I'm sure the cranes don't taste good because they eat fish, and the swans are too nice, like peacock hunting, or Kangaroo. Not that you can hunt peacock or kangaroo in ohio.


Sandhills nickname is "ribeye of the sky". They're delicious. I wouldn't want to take a bunch, but would like to harvest one or two.


----------



## garhtr

Mushijobah said:


> Sandhills nickname is "ribeye of the sky". They're delicious. I wouldn't want to take a bunch, but would like to harvest one or two.


 AGREE ! ! Kentucky only allows two birds per hunter per season with a max of 400 killed for the season. Once 400 are bagged{hunters only managed a quarter of that number this year} season is closed. It's possible---Sandhill numbers are increasing yearly,we'll see. Also ''heard'' they are delicious, I'm ITCHING to find out.


----------



## firstflight111

OrangeMilk said:


> I don't see the point in shooting either one of those birds. I'm sure the cranes don't taste good because they eat fish, and the swans are too nice, like peacock hunting, or Kangaroo. Not that you can hunt peacock or kangaroo in ohio.


if you ever go out of state and shoot one you know WHY .they taste great and fun to shoot .


----------



## OrangeMilk

You will have to forgive me, but I have heard that "<insert bird here> is the best tasting bird" about just about every bird there is. Either way, I'm not the type of guy that would want to hunt Cranes or Swans.

They just seem like, I don't know, large and majestic, I guess.

I will shoot yummy little Doves all day though.


----------



## Mushijobah

They are indeed large and majestic. A dove is small and refined, a creature and symbol of peace. But I shoot them too


----------



## T-180

Well stated Mushi !!!!


----------



## garhtr

OrangeMilk said:


> You will have to forgive me, but I have heard that "<insert bird here> is the best tasting bird" about just about every bird there is. Either way, I'm not the type of guy that would want to hunt Cranes or Swans.
> 
> They just seem like, I don't know, large and majestic, I guess.
> 
> _I will shoot yummy little Doves all day though._


Small n Yummy Dove vs Large n Yummy Crane ???  Make mine CRANE  
Not long ago, Ohio had no Dove season. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Sandhills to be added to the MENU 1 crane = at least 100 yummy doves


----------



## supercanoe

I wouldn't say that they are as good as a ribeye, but they are better than most ducks. They are an interesting bird to hunt.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I would rather eat crane than beef. 

Swan is just like goose.


----------

